# Picking Up 230rs



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

Picking up a 2010 230RS Friday from Holman RV. Looked around for a used one but most were within $1500 of price for new one. This was for 3 year old units. Made the decision easy. Hope this site stays around now.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Your mission now is to actually get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

We love ours!
Congratulations


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new RV, check out the pdi listing to check everything out before you sign.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Z06,

Congrats on the new Outback!







Do you have a vette too?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!!

I've had mine for 5 days now and am still in 7th heaven....


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats are in order. I did the same thing about 10 days ago. Holmans for a 230rs in Havana. Make sure you get all three sets of keys (storage, door, and toy hatch).

JR


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats! Enjoy!!


----------



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes do have Z06.
Got all the keys though it did take awhile for them to find them.
Overall a very good experinace dealing with Holman"s.
Very pleased with the 230RS. Had considered a couple of 2007 23KRS used units. Prices were so close to new price that it made the decision easy. Like the changes made to newer model also.


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

We just put a deposit down on one. Have never purchased new before and hope we didn't pay too much. Am I allowed to post the price to see if you think it is fair?


z06 said:


> Picking up a 2010 230RS Friday from Holman RV. Looked around for a used one but most were within $1500 of price for new one. This was for 3 year old units. Made the decision easy. Hope this site stays around now.


----------



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

If you go to the Holman RV site and find the 230RS you can submit the request for the selling price. They will email you the best price with no haggaling.



Mary said:


> Picking up a 2010 230RS Friday from Holman RV. Looked around for a used one but most were within $1500 of price for new one. This was for 3 year old units. Made the decision easy. Hope this site stays around now.


[/quote]


----------

